# 10 yr old Detailing van (berlingo)



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

Hi Guys.:wave:


Hopefully will get my new detailing business going in the near future, and would just like your thoughts on the following please.

I have a (as above) 10 yr old van:lol:, fantastic condition for its year, literally no rust anywhere and a good runner. How do you think potential customers (if i get any) would view me when i turn up in it. It would be sign written etc.

Bearing in mind i cannot afford a newer one until i see how things go this year. To be honest when all cleaned and waxed it does look very tidy. 

Cannot see the point in investing a shed load of money on a van if i already have a decent` ish one when i do not know how my venture is going to turn out.

Just want your thoughts really please.

Thanx in advance chaps.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

What van is it? What colour?


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

its a citroen berlingo in white.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

If its tidy and does the job then I cannot see anyone having an issue.
vis the rust,its French.There shouldnt be any!


----------



## Tweak (Sep 17, 2010)

Some people could be snobby, but if you can keep it clean then I'd say you'd be alright.


----------



## brightspark (Aug 21, 2010)

If it's as you say clean and tidy, no rust issues, can't see it being a problem, might be to your advantage if it looks good for the age, polished up well and nicely sign writing, will give customers confidence that you know how to get the best from what you do.If your 10yr old van looks that good just think what I could achieve with you car etc


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Agreed ^^^ Can't see any probs there bud,
Another idea is put a £150 private plate on and let others assume how old (or not) it is
Good luck with it all :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Once you have gotten a reputation for being good at what you do, I don't think people will care what you turn up in.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Cant see the issue as long as not a beater, people manage to do well from working from the boot of there car and borring electic and water.


----------



## blod (Nov 6, 2010)

Just a quick one though, remember a sign written van is always advertising you!!! Like the cupid stunt who was at the local supermarket the other day, parked in disabled with about 3 of his chav mates all spitting and smoking with him. At that time, most of Taunton was in Asda and I bet I wasn't the only one who will never use his services.

Call this unfair if you want but it is a valid point.

Cheers,

Blod


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

I always maintain if you cant think for yourself in a business sense you shouldn't be in business,dont take it to heart though this is just my personal opinion,

That aside...budget yourself to have it written in basic good lettering,get your reputation and when you make loads think about a vehicle wrap or some sort of design  dont go splashing the cash on advertisement to begin with,getting yourself a reputation is far more important in my personal experience


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i use a 140k citroen dispatch on a 51 plate. its has a small dent or two and a deep scratch on rear corner from before i got the van. it loks nice cleaned and waxed up. even tho 140k its very quiet for a diesel. as long as its kept clean it will show you take pride in what you do.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

I use a 10 year old Berlingo HDI myself also in white, with 190k on the clock, has the odd small dent here and there, but otherwise looks very presentable after spending around a week tidying it up last April, works well for me, I get the odd compliment from customer's about it's appearance, plus having a cheap van keeps the overhead's down untill I have built up a customer base.










Richard.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi fella,mine is a w reg ford escort van
Its got a few minor rust issues but looks spot on,so much so people say the van suits the buisness,
Dont worry about having an older van. :thumb:


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

Hi guys.:wave:

Thanx very much for all your replies, very pleasing and re-assuring for me. :thumb:

If you don`t ask then you don`t know. Even at my age, its still nice to know these things. 

Every ones point taken. Thankyou all.

Richard (rgk) how about some nice original wheel trims then, lovely van made better.
Cheers.

Dave.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

An immaculate old van may say MORE for your business than a 6 month old one!

If you are also offering machine polishing you can show how your 10yr old van is less swirled than the customers new one (although white is not the best for this)!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

So long as its tidy and portray you take pride in your own vehicle it doesnt really matter. Mine is swirly, no denying that, dont get much chance of doing the whole shabbang to it. It gets washed regular, plenty of glazes and protection and looks well for 9 years old.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Beau Technique said:


> So long as its tidy and portray you take pride in your own vehicle it doesnt really matter. Mine is swirly, no denying that, dont get much chance of doing the whole shabbang to it. It gets washed regular, plenty of glazes and protection and looks well for 9 years old.


Totally agree with both of the above. What you can do with your 10yo vehicle says more about you than what you can do with a brand new one.

Go for it mate and good luck to you.


----------



## silky (Mar 24, 2007)

if a customer sees how good your 10 yr old van is looking despite its age, would that not give them a good idea of how good you are at your job.

and all the best :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I've always been proud of the fact my van is 11 years old and looks better than most 2-3 year old vans, keep it looking presentable and maybe add a private plate and then it doesn't really become a concern, even use it to your advantage as a talking point.










Hiasche.


----------



## willie the wax (Jan 20, 2008)

My van is also a Citroen Berlingo 02 plate. Keep it clean on the outside at least. As has been mentioned a cheap private plate would hide the age. I put alloys on mine and what a difference. Not worked out how to post a pic but there is one of van on my profile.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I think the only thing that gives the age away on your Van rob is the shape of it (just looks dated)... as said though, other than that, I doubt anyone would think it was an "old" van


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> I think the only thing that gives the age away on your Van rob is the shape of it (just looks dated)... as said though, other than that, I doubt anyone would think it was an "old" van


The newer Hiaces have a different front end, other than that it's exactly the same body.
Have been tempted a few times by a pick up style vehicle (L200), not really sure I want the added expense though.


----------



## RivieraV (Mar 17, 2010)

I personally think that is the van looks good and clean it is a testiment to your abilities...I started with a 1966 landrover and everyone commented on it ,


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Totally agree with all.

My Mazda E2000 is on an X Reg and is always clean and tidy and its amazing how many good comments I get about it from customers. While the van was in having repairs a while back I borrowed a friends Vauxhall Vivaro, only a year old, and some of my customers thought it was my new van and said it was actually a shame I had got rid of the Mazda !

Also, when not working, I drive a J Reg Red Cavelier. Its used for advertising as I often valet and detail the front half of the car on one side and the back half of the car on the other side. The other parts of the car are left unwashed and un polished and are faded to pink. I get alot of "fun" comments about this car !!

Sorry, went off the point there a bit, but just to agree, I think your 10 year old clean and tidy van is better for your business than a brand new van !


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

Hi guys.:wave:

Once again, thanx very much for your thoughts, it will make me feel a bit more confident when i do my first job, knowing that im not the only one with a high mileage old van, mind you i have had it from 25,000 miles, and nothing at all wrong with it really, just usual wear and tear.

I must say i do like the old toyota hiace vans and the old range rovers.

Cheers:thumb:

Dave.


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

My berlingo is a 2002 2.0hdi with 110000 miles on, detailed it last year, puts a lot of newer vans to shame, it's been paid for a long time and I can't see me getting rid of it for a few years yet.

Only thing that lets it down is a few dings in the back doors that were there when I bought it.

It's the most reliable motor I've ever owned, all I've spent in 4 years and 50000 miles is a set of tyres, exhaust, brake pads and glow plugs, you'd expect that doing 50k in any motor.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=181083


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

personally id rather see a older car looking spanking, its always easier to make a new car look "New", than making a 10+ year old moter look like "New", so more respect given to the latter

if this makes sense haha


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

Gleammachine said:


> I've always been proud of the fact my van is 11 years old and looks better than most 2-3 year old vans, keep it looking presentable and maybe add a private plate and then it doesn't really become a concern, even use it to your advantage as a talking point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your van looks very tidy but I'd prefer the F50 in the background


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

rob929 said:


> Your van looks very tidy but I'd prefer the F50 in the background


I reckon that spoiler would hold my water tank and buckets in nicely, just where would I put my polishes and waxes though???.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

My 1st van was a Berlingo, loved it but it became too small/underpowered for all the miles I did in the end but had a real soft spot for it none the less.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

With a tidy and clean van on a private plate (which you can always sell later), most people would be impressed


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

Another point is, if you have a brand new top of the range van, some people may think you're over charging.

To me, an older van in excellent condition proves you can do your job.

Some very nice vans on here BTW :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Jed said:


> Another point is, if you have a brand new top of the range van, some people may think you're over charging.


or that they are sucessful in business and have worked their arses off and earnt the money to buy said van? :lol:


----------



## Matty_L (Nov 19, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> My 1st van was a Berlingo, loved it but it became too small/underpowered for all the miles I did in the end but had a real soft spot for it none the less.


If I saw that van drive by me, or parked in the supermarket I'd definitley give the company a call, looks very neat, tidy & clean.

Just goes to show that you don't actually need a brand new van to stand out from the crowd and get your message across.


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

ianFRST said:


> or that they are sucessful in business and have worked their arses off and earnt the money to buy said van? :lol:


that would be a sensible realistic point of view, so that rules out most of the general public, envy usualy gets the better of people first.

if someone turned up in a van like this:








I'd be very impressed.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Jed said:


> that would be a sensible realistic point of view, so that rules out most of the general public, envy usualy gets the better of people first.
> 
> if someone turned up in a van like this:
> 
> ...


I agree - I would love to valet in that !

I would love a mint Mk1 or Mk2 Transit for my job, but sadly these are either impossible to find or mega money now !


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

the reason a successful business wouldnt have an older van is usually down to how busy we are and the need for a reliable van to work 6 days a week 50 weeks a year 

good luck OP


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

Finerdetails said:


> the reason a successful business wouldnt have an older van is usually down to how busy we are and the need for a reliable van to work 6 days a week 50 weeks a year
> 
> good luck OP


I do 500 mile a week in my 8 year old van, it's never ever let me down


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

Finerdetails said:


> the reason a successful business wouldnt have an older van is usually down to how busy we are and the need for a reliable van to work 6 days a week 50 weeks a year
> 
> good luck OP


Good point, that just shows why you're a busy succesful pro detailer, and I'm a hobbyist that like vintage vans:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Jed said:


> that would be a sensible realistic point of view, so that rules out most of the general public, envy usualy gets the better of people first.


oh yes, i cant excuse these people :lol: but most hopefully most would see why you have a new van with the work you do. people that will judge (badly) you by the van before you do work (new or old) i dont think you'd want their custom anyway


----------

